# 2 *****



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Hey folks, 
Came home late last night to these guys at my trash cans. When I pulled in they went up the maple tree behind my garage.

Flicked the high beams on in the truck, makes the eyes glo for an easy target.

I've had a real problem with raccoons this summer. This makes 12 that I've got. (Not all with the sling)

Shooting carbon steel cylinders, 1/2" diameter by 3/4" long. With double 1" wide straight cuts.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

That’ll learn em to attack your garbage nice shooting.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Now that right there is the best example of how effective a weapon a slingshot can be in the hands of a good shot and someone that knows what it takes to get the job done. Raccoons are tough critters and sometimes don't go down easy. Awesome shooting there buddy! I am impressed! Tell me more about those projectiles. At what distance does the accuracy deteriorate?


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Royleonard said:


> That'll learn em to attack your garbage nice shooting.


Thanks!! It will teach those ones, but the way it's been around here with ***** this year I'm sure there will be more.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

StringSlap said:


> Now that right there is the best example of how effective a weapon a slingshot can be in the hands of a good shot and someone that knows what it takes to get the job done. Raccoons are tough critters and sometimes don't go down easy. Awesome shooting there buddy! I am impressed! Tell me more about those projectiles. At what distance does the accuracy deteriorate?


Thanks man! Your right, with the right setup the slingshot can be a great hunting tool. The ammo is roller bearings from wheel bearing. 
Where I work has a trailer division, so I get the guys to throw me the old bearings instead of the scrap bin lol.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Geeze, you get one of bearings tumbling and it would tear a heck of a hole. nice shooting!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Great shootn. That media flat did a number on em. We’ve had a bad year with em as well. Very destructive little creatures.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

how far were you from those masked bandits of the night?


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

SJAaz said:


> Geeze, you get one of bearings tumbling and it would tear a heck of a hole. nice shooting!


Thank you. Ya when they get tumbling they can tear things up for sure


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> Great shootn. That media flat did a number on em. We've had a bad year with em as well. Very destructive little creatures.


Thanks Joe,

They can be cute, but man are they ever destructive.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Grandpa Pete said:


> how far were you from those masked bandits of the night?


I would say about 10 yards from the tree, and they were about 15 feet up. Not real far.


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

Wow, those cylinders are lethal. How far out do they shoot true?


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Nice shooting Shane.....what's the black handle on that sling ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

M Mars said:


> Wow, those cylinders are lethal. How far out do they shoot true?


200 FPS and under they stay true. Anything over that they get a little swervy around 25 yards

This band set is shooting them around 240. Normally it's a bit faster...but it's getting cold here


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Nice shooting Shane.....what's the black handle on that sling ?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks brother!

It was kinda an experiment....it's a material we have at work called nylatron, 
It's used for bushings in heavy equipment. It gets really fuzzy when you sand it....so I went over it very carefully with a heat gun.
All in all it came out pretty good. But I still like the aluminum handles the best.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Island made said:


> M Mars said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, those cylinders are lethal. How far out do they shoot true?
> ...


Shane, you ever tried any of the Precise band material made for cold weather ?


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> > M Mars said:
> ...


Not yet that's on my Christmas list lol.

I'm starting to feel the effects of the cold. What I typically get 300 FPS with is now giving me about 210.


----------



## speedgoat (Jun 22, 2019)

Are you shooting roller bearings?


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

speedgoat said:


> Are you shooting roller bearings?


Sure are.


----------

